# Mylink shutting off??



## Zsnow42 (May 4, 2015)

Hello, 

I purchased a 2013 LTZ 3 months ago. Yesterday I noticed that MyLink would shut off randomly while driving down the road and come back on about 15 seconds later. It started out doing it once every 20-30 mins but now it does it about every 2-3. 

I am assuming the dealer won't be able to help me if I bring it in. Does anyone know how to fix this frustrating problem?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mine has rebooted about 4 times in the 4.5 months I've owned the car. Too infrequent to try and trace it.

If it's doing it every 2-3 minutes, I'd take to the dealer. They should be able to work with that. Just make sure it will do it that often just sitting, or if it needs to be hot or cold. Just so the dealer that reproduce it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LG flatscreen TV after two short years is having the same problem, some claim that microcontroller with the built in flashram is getting too warm so add a computer fan to it. Tried this on mine with no success, but positive the code is corrupt. But it switches itself off about every ten minutes, and at times had to unplug it to reboot it. But not a cure.

So you have me wondering if LG is making your radio. LG no longer supports this TV, won't give me the firmware so I can reflash it.

What all this new stuff shares in common, plug in TV, your radio, always hot, no longer using a real power switch, controller goes into standby mode to converse power, but waiting for you to hit a button either directly or on a remote to switch it back on. During an electrical storm, switching it off doesn't do a darn thing, have to unplug it.

Ha, discussed this problem with my kid brother, also a very experienced engineer, said I should have purchased an LG where I didn't mention the brand name. It is an LG! It takes less than 3/4 of a volt to trigger these things and can even be another inductive device, like your alternator or some other relay causing your problem. Just one slightly loose electrical connection causing a transient. 

If the microcontroller just dips a quarter of a volt, it will go crazy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LG TVs are known for bad power supplies. Samsung are known for WiFi issues. Can't win.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> LG TVs are known for bad power supplies. Samsung are known for WiFi issues. Can't win.


Can improve a power supply, but sure can't duplicate firmware. Well maybe I could if I spent a couple of years on it. and second thought, this is also history, locked now, so can't even download it. Did monitor he power supplies, and disabled the remote.

Power would go off when switching channels, or if the screen would blank out for longer than a 1/2 second, not a TV anymore, but a computer. Same with our car radios. Luck is finding a poor soldering connection, but the real problem is storing firmware in flashram. And if you can't get firmware like in this TV or in our automobiles, you are dead meat.


----------



## Zsnow42 (May 4, 2015)

The dealer said it has to be messing up when I take it to them or they couldn't help. Typical waste of time. It only does it when the car is warm from what I could gather... I browsed online last night and from I could read I believe Panasonic may be the manufacture for the screens. 

I wonder if mentioned above could be the problem about it getting too warm. If that's the case GM should be ashamed for putting such a flawed product in their vehicles.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Zsnow42 said:


> The dealer said it has to be messing up when I take it to them or they couldn't help. Typical waste of time. It only does it when the car is warm from what I could gather... I browsed online last night and from I could read I believe Panasonic may be the manufacture for the screens.
> 
> I wonder if mentioned above could be the problem about it getting too warm. If that's the case GM should be ashamed for putting such a flawed product in their vehicles.


Received the same line of BS from not one, but two Chevy dealers on a different kind of problem. Third dealer took care of my problems instantly.

Board should open a section on rotten Chevy dealers, bet it would be the most busiest section on this site. 

Ha, in contacting Chevy reps on the Ask GM section, told me to find a different dealer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> LG TVs are known for bad power supplies.


Look for bulging caps. Or better yet, take a ESR meter to them.

Caps are the bane of switching power supplies. Need to get good caps designed for switchers. If some accountant buys cheap, the product malfunctions just out of warranty. Sometimes even sooner than that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Look for bulging caps. Or better yet, take a ESR meter to them.
> 
> Caps are the bane of switching power supplies. Need to get good caps designed for switchers. If some accountant buys cheap, the product malfunctions just out of warranty. Sometimes even sooner than that.


Have everything I need to test anything about any capacitor, not my problem. With these new car radios, can't pull them and put them on my bench to test. But have to have the radio dangling out of the dash with the covers removed and bring my test equipment to it.

Unless I remove all the vehicle electronics and harnesses and bring that with the radio to my bench. Can't even turn the darn thing on.

Of course according to the shop manual a real simple repair, just replace it with a known good one. Don't mention when out of warranty, can cost the consumer $$$$$ to replace. Its for this reason, known of people to go to Walmart and buy a cheap boom box. 

Can pull one and check for poor soldering and pray that is the problem. Sure can't find parts for these things.


----------



## Zsnow42 (May 4, 2015)

As I was driving home from work today the stability control went out as I was making a turn causing the power steering to go out. I was a few feet away from wrecking. 

I called the GM warranty number and the hare sending a tow truck in the morning to have the vehicle serviced. I told them that not having a loaner car is not an option. I am assuming I will have to deal with the dealer's crap in the morning. 

Really scary that something like this could happen at anytime resulting in serious injury or even death. This will make me consider ever purchasing a GM car again. 

I will post updates when I find out more.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the issue with the negative battery cable.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like the issue with the negative battery cable.


Possible, had that done and at random it will still crash & reboot.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Possible, had that done and at random it will still crash & reboot.


I meant the PS issue - Mylink too maybe, but I think those things are all just randomly buggy.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I seen a bunch of buggies yesterday . Amish buggies !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Zsnow42 said:


> As I was driving home from work today the stability control went out as I was making a turn causing the power steering to go out. I was a few feet away from wrecking.
> 
> I called the GM warranty number and the hare sending a tow truck in the morning to have the vehicle serviced. I told them that not having a loaner car is not an option. I am assuming I will have to deal with the dealer's crap in the morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Zsnow42, 

Any updates regarding your recent concerns with your Cruze? We look forward to any additional information, and we are here to provide more assistance if needed! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

